# Lightroom 6 and Android



## davidedric (Apr 22, 2015)

I have read that Lightroom 6 mobile supports Android tablets (as well as phones).  Can anyone point to more details, such as os versions supported?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2015)

Dave, I've checked a few blog posts but can't see anything other than "support for Android tablets" is now included. The only specific version mentioned is Android Lollipop, which can create DNG files, which will be supported by LRm.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 22, 2015)

It's Android 4.1 and up.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2015)

OK, ta.


----------



## davidedric (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks.  I did find a page that listed versions, but the heading said "phones".   I'll give it a go in a day or two

Dave


----------



## davidedric (Apr 22, 2015)

Pleased to report that it appears to work fine on my Samsung Galaxy Tab S, which runs kit Kat

Dave


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 23, 2015)

It should be noted that for continued use of Lightroom Mobile on any device a creative cloud subscription will be required. Lightroom 6 by itself will not provide mobile access unless it does so for the first 30 days.


----------



## davidedric (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks, Jim, CC subscription is what I have.

Dave


----------

